# Porsche GT3 RS 4.0 White on White by Street Dreams Detail



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*Finally got my hands on a 4.0 and it really is an awesome car, minus some factory defects of course.

White wheels set the car off very well, cleaned up with gentle wheel cleaner and water no need for Sonax on this car with the PCCBs










Washed with citrus wash after an OPC pre-soak to remove dealer applied wax










Some sun shots of factory defects, swirls haze, hgolograms and tons of pigtailing










Holograms










Close up










Rear bumper area had more severe defects, sand scratches and pigtailing mostly. While these days I always choose a DA for correction on sticky Porsche paint it was doing next to nothing for removing the deeper defects. Out with the metabo rotary and a detailersdomain yellow cutting pad. Cranked up to about 2100rpm to yield good correction...










Couple sun shots post correction



















Finishing stage carried out with the Meguairs finishing disc and 106fa, I initially did not like this pad but on certain paints it does work well... I'll give you a hint soft black is not of them :shakehead:










Cargo area vacuumed and all plastics treated with 303 protectant










Carbon hood underside cleaned using Swissvax Opaque pre-cleaner










Engine carbon polished by hand and protected with Wolfs Body Wrap. LSP for the car was also Wolfs Body Wrap










Final shots...


















































































Thanks for reading

All the best,

Dave
Street Dreams Detail*


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Stunning , and best Porsche engine to date IMHO loving the car so close up at goodwood this year great work , thanks for sharing


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

beast!


----------



## kendo89 (May 3, 2011)

Look at those air filters :doublesho


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

That is simply incredible!! Thank you for sharing.

Russ.


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

great work and a very nice car


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

That's one sweet looking car! You always get the awesome cars to work on!


----------



## ben-150 (Nov 7, 2010)

Great work Dave:thumb:

Looks so nice:argie:


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

Stunning car, great finish


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Awesome :doublesho


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Drooling Result :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing..


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

That is stunning, need togo away and read up on the spec!!!

Some not too shubby other cars either!

Thanks

PaulN


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great work ,great finish 

mike


----------



## Bradley (Aug 24, 2006)

Hey great job, dont you just hate trying to clean the rear screen, passed the roll cage....lol. Advice for customer...bin the ceramic brakes, yes even on the track.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

:argie::argie: STUNNING


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Got to love it! Great job Dave!


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Outstanding work Dave! :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing Result Dave, thanks for sharing!

Love the front end pic in the garage with the 599 in shot!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning car and fantastic work, Weres the 599 GTO?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Great work :buffer: on one of my all time favourite 911s (of which there are a lot).

All hail the RS 4.0


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Top work Dave , it looks like this client of yours has some collection , I recall your past write ups and those cars are simply amazing :thumb:

Where did you buy that extension for your rotary ? Or does it come as a kit ?

Thanks , Seasons Greetings!

Mario*


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Dan_S (Nov 10, 2011)

Outstanding work on an awesome car


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice work:thumb:

That is one seriously nice 911 and probably the only car I have seen that can pull off the winglets on the side of the front bumper.

Chris.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Hey Dave,

I've viewed this thread so many times now, your work is amazing. Do i have your permission to use one of your photographs of this detail for the background on my PC?

The low down shot of the front of the car outside on its own? I love it!

Jon


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Awesome finish on an awesome machine!!


----------



## mislavto (Jul 3, 2010)

what a car!


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Great results and very nice photography :thumb:

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work on an awesome Porsche!:thumb:

It's no small wonder Evo Mag voted it their car of the year.

I was watching Fifth Gear a couple of weeks back and Tiff was having a lot of fun hooning around a race track in an RS 4.0.:driver: Surely the ultimate 997?


----------



## Svig (May 13, 2009)

Great job as always


----------

